# smash up



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

heres a pic took a few days ago


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Anything can happen. When mine have been despooked they have had stuff dangling on there legs and feet also and noisy stuff banging around under there feet so they didn't get scared. Like metal trash can lids thrown on the ground under them, noisy leaf blowers. Not to say I still may have an accident but I feel it is less likely than with others. I went to a stable for a lesson with my 2yr old and they were going to do something scary and noisy and warned me to move so my horse wouldn't get scared. I told them to go ahead she would be fine, I was just holding her anyway and she was fine but you never know. It suprised me that they wouldn't normally accustom there horses to those kinds of things.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Horses will be horses...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I totally agree -- you just never can know for sure. No matter what the training and preparation. Did you, the horse and cart all come out OK?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

all ok, the horse scraped his face on the railings a bit ,but he managed to drive the last mile home ,like the op said horses will be horses,


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Off topic, but he's beautiful


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks chey i hve a short vid of oneof my sons driving him he has lovely action having trouble uploading it but will keep trying


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

here he is


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL! Not laughing at the unfortunate experience, but at your description of the events that were so vivid and 'colorful'.

Glad to hear no skittles were harmed, and that your '*****' wasn't seriously injured. :wink:


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

hahahhahahhaha at what mercedes said!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

I always think its more scary to drive than to ride, I guess because in a cart you can't really do a one rein stop (it'd be kinda hard)  That said, we've taken a little welsh pony all over town in the cart, over the pedestrian overpass on the interstate, through tunnels on the greenway, and he still acts stupid sometimes. Like the last time we took him out, he managed to destroy one of our airless tires!


----------



## CrgLst Ad Queen (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh My. One of my favorite sayings is "There are No bombproof horses, just horses that haven't yet freaked."

I'd say your guy had one heck of a 'freak'. Glad to hear everyone came out of it alright.


----------

